# casablanca(HM)



## usaca2010 (Apr 5, 2010)

here is my cute fish, casablanca, named after my favorite film,_casablanca_(1942), also, it is a beautiful flower name


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

he's lovely  looks more like a delta to me though.... 0_<


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Neato!!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He's stunning.

_"Here's looking at you fish"_


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol, Romad! Hello and welcome to the forum. Casablanca is beautiful!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

He's beautiful! 

Just a reminder though, you can only enter one photo for the contest.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome! hes soooooooooo pretty i would love to have him


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous!! Lol Jayy, I think you want every ones fish!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

haha i do...he looks really heathy and amazing he has a good owner too im sure


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Aww he even kind of resembles the flower; he's pretty!


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## officialdees (Feb 1, 2010)

Gorgeous


----------

